# New BIG SCARY SHOW HOLIDAY SPOOKTACULAR



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Big Scary Show – Episode 122 HOLIDAY SPOOKTACULAR!

Well, here we are, the Holidays. the 4 (g)hosts are gathered at the Roundtable of Terror to reflect on 2016, and look towards 2017.
Badger interviews Ming Chen, from Comic Book Men, as they speculate on the existence of a certain hit TV show. A little later Badger also sits down with Leonard Pickel, as January and HauntCon, are right around the corner.
The latest Deadline News is presented by Badger, Storm rants on, in a Haunt Minute, The Unknown Scare-Actor has a “special guest” on Scare-Actor Spotlight, and Vysther is back, with George Romero’s Zombies.
As always, the newly relocated Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, plus 2, just to keep you in the holiday spirit.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…The Big Scary Show!!!

Featured Music: From the Midnight Syndicate album, Christmas: "A Ghostly Gathering"
Christmas at Midnight
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
Night of the Krampus
Little Helpers
Up On the Housetop

www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror #gruesomegiveaway


----------

